# Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro



## Vierra (30. April 2019)

*Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*

Hallo zusammen!

Mittlerweile hänge ich mit meiner aktuellen Hardware etwas hinterher.
Und da der Wunsch nach VR und aktuellen Spielen IN SCHÖN immer größer wird, habe ich mir Gedanken darüber gemacht meinen PC soweit upzugraden, dass ich die HTC Vive Pro auch nutzen kann ohne mit Akuten Würgereiz im Wohnzimmer zu liegen.

Ich würde euch bitten nochmal drüber zu schauen und mir eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge zu geben.

Was für Hardware besitze ich eigentlich gerade?

Mutterbrett: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Prozessor: i7-4790K
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5
RAM: G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 2x16GB
Festplatte: HDD Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB & SSD Crucial MX100 512GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Was habe ich vor zu aktualisieren?

Mutterbrett: Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 OC, 8GB GDDR6

Edit: Hier noch eine Liste auf Geizhals: Vierras VR-Projekt Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

In einer Gesprächsrunde kam eben auf, dass der Prozessor Massig reicht, da die Leistungssteigerung wohl über die Jahre nicht so krass war. Liegen wir da richtig?
Und passt die Auswahl so?

Schonmal vielen Dank an Euch!

LG Vierra


----------



## RtZk (30. April 2019)

*AW: Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*

Kommt eben auf das Game an, aber generell dürfte die Grafikkarte deutlich wichtiger sein.


----------



## micha34 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*

Lediglich für VR sind Karten über 1080TI nicht sinnvoll.
Ich würde sogar bei dem aktuellen technischen und Softwarestand nicht über 1080 ohne Ti gehen und eine 2. VR Generation samt entsprechender Software ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## enta (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*



micha34 schrieb:


> Lediglich für VR sind Karten über 1080TI nicht sinnvoll.
> Ich würde sogar bei dem aktuellen technischen und Softwarestand nicht über 1080 ohne Ti gehen und eine 2. VR Generation samt entsprechender Software ist nicht in Sicht.



Na klar ist das Sinnvoll, selbst eine 2080ti bekommst du ausgereitzt.
Die neue gen wurde doch jetzt vorgestellt, bis zu 144hz bei 2x 1.440 x 1.600, da kommt bei entsprechenden Titeln selbst die beste Grafikkarte ins wankeln.
Und auch mit der pro, mit Optionen wie Supersampling bekommst du einfach alles ans Limit.

@OP: Ich weiß garnicht ob dein aktueller Prozessor für ne 2080 ein Flaschenhals darstellen würde, gut möglich das einfach nur ne neue Graka bereits völlig ausreichend ist um diene pro zu betreiben.

Hier ein Auszug aus Reddit:
I have an RTX 2080 and a i7 4770k @ 4.2 ghz, and I play at 1440p.

I get around 110-90 fps at ultra, but when i first tried the game, I was getting really bad fps because my gpu did not get utilized. Then i switched to dx12 and now it is utilized at 95%+.

You can also try dx11 with pre-frame redering enabled. This should also boost fps if your gpu usage is abnormaly low.

Also wenn man bei 4.2ghz schon 95% Auslastung auf der Graka hat ist ein neues MB+GPU nice to have aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Vierra (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*



enta schrieb:


> @OP: Ich weiß garnicht ob dein aktueller Prozessor für ne 2080 ein Flaschenhals darstellen würde, gut möglich das einfach nur ne neue Graka bereits völlig ausreichend ist um diene pro zu betreiben.



Klingt logisch.
Jedenfalls würde mir kein Spiel für VR einfallen, welche ein so Hohes Maß an Schatten, Physics oder dergleichen besitzt, sodass ein neuer CPU zwangsweise notwendig wäre.

Danke für eure Antworten!
Kaufe jetzt lediglich die Vive Pro und die RTX 2080


----------



## enta (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*

Was du an mb+cpu sparst kannste in die Index investieren


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Hardwareauffrischung für HTC Vive Pro*

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man mit 8gb vram schnell an Grenzen stößt, ich denke selbst 11 können in manchen VR Anwendungen knapp sein...


----------

